# Earlier today!



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

One of my mates bought round his new car  

Went to take some arty shots, which came out quite well!

56k'rs beware though! lol


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

ooooooooooo very nice, u seem to be better at taking pictures of the evo than the liner tho lol.


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Sorry! That'll be my fault! 

edit to say..... Chris, the wheels ARE dirty!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Chris - some absolutely stunning shots there mate .. i'd be very proud of those. You also manage to find some superb locations ... something I rarely manage to do 

Your 33 also looks better and better to me every time I see it.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Very nice :smokin:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

sweet pix!


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

The best Evo (next to a Mak ) in simply the best Evo colour  :smokin:


----------



## The Red Racer (May 21, 2004)

Holy crap! That R33 looks so much cooler with the R34 spoiler!


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Very photogenic indeed. Well done.


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

The Red Racer said:


> Holy crap! That R33 looks so much cooler with the R34 spoiler!


The spoiler wont be on it much longer after yesterday! Time for Chris to turn it into a proper drag car! 

SkyJawa, cheers for the comment! Im quite pleased so far  (A good example of a Mak was sadly that bit too far outside my budget!)


----------



## Kirky R33 (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice cars and nice pix, theyll be on peoples desk tops around the world!


ahaha


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Ive got the full size (1600x1200) pics on the pc at home, if anyone wants copies just shout!


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

*Awesome shots!*



Dave_R1001 said:


> Ive got the full size (1600x1200) pics on the pc at home, if anyone wants copies just shout!


Yes please mate! 

can you send them to... daniel.hammond(remove)@gmail.com 

Thanks a lot dude! :smokin:


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

tried to reply to pm but your inbox is full!


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Sorry mate! Can you send it again please?


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Wow, the pics have come out really nice.

I especially like the detail shots. :smokin: 

What sort of camera/megapixel things do you need to get those sort of photos? I have a Fuji F601Z, which I think does 3 and a bit megapixels, but your photos seem sharper and better defined? Perhaps its just my pants photography skills.

Does the actual camera make much of a difference to the clarity/colour reproduction of the photos?


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Great pics, both my favorite models, the R33 in Silver and the Evo 6 in Blue, utter class.

Bet you boys had some fun on the way back from the shoot location


----------



## RocK (Oct 21, 2004)

i like the R33 rays wheels. which model is that? whats size and off r u using? thanks..


----------



## JayStyleRacing (Oct 25, 2004)

Pure beauty and excellence my friend. I love the hot work done on your 33 and your mate's EVO. 2 very sexy cars. Be proud, and fantastic photo shots! How much power is he putting down (in either Kw, ps, or hp). Just curious, I am American yah know.


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

tim b said:


> What sort of camera/megapixel things do you need to get those sort of photos? I have a Fuji F601Z, which I think does 3 and a bit megapixels, but your photos seem sharper and better defined? Perhaps its just my pants photography skills.


Mine is only a 2.1 megapixel Cybershot & my mates who also took some pictures was a 5 megapixel IIRC? (I'll tell him to come & post lol)

It depends how much you are prepared to shrink them as well - I always edit them in photoshop & usually use either a medium or low quality res so save on size & bandwidth abuse 

These ones were set to high, so are a bit bigger, but it makes them a bit clearer I guess. I don't think it's down to the skills (or lack of lol) I tend to just point & shoot with the camera rather than poncing about, changing settings etc - thats too much like hard work 



Rich_A said:


> Bet you boys had some fun on the way back from the shoot location


Some nice country roads  Oh & the poor Supra driver on the M3 :smokin: 



RocK said:


> i like the R33 rays wheels. which model is that? whats size and off r u using? thanks..


They are the CE28N, size & offset are 19x9.5 & +12 



JayStyleRacing said:


> Pure beauty and excellence my friend. I love the hot work done on your 33 and your mate's EVO. 2 very sexy cars. Be proud, and fantastic photo shots! How much power is he putting down (in either Kw, ps, or hp). Just curious, I am American yah know.


Hi & thanks!

The Evo is completely standard at the moment - so it will around the 280bhp mark, sorry I have no idea how to convert it into other outputs 

My Skyline, to be honest I have no idea, similar specced cars are between 800-900bhp, mine is not running right at all at the moment, so expect it to be down a fair bit, but would like it to be up there when it goes in with it's latest round of work to be done


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

yup, the camera i used was a 5mp one the quality of the originals is better than those weve posted here, compressed the jpegs slightly to save on C's photobucket account!  Im not too up on settings for the camera but try to play around with the parameters i know! 

My car is totally standard too  until Chris sorts out the exhaust and other bits Im having off him! lol 

lol @ the Supra driver on the M3!


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

"Oh & the poor Supra driver on the M3 "

Bless him, how was he to know!


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

WOW. Awesome pics of awesome cars.


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Rich_A said:


> "Oh & the poor Supra driver on the M3 "
> 
> Bless him, how was he to know!


Dont let Chris make you think he blew him away or anything!  he drives like a girl!  

IIRC he was running 1 bar on sunday and with the lag on that thing meant that I was pulling away off of roundabouts etc but only till he came on boost!


----------



## Wilks (Sep 17, 2004)

What model is that Lancer? When was that model first produced?

Sorry dont know much about them, thanks for any replies.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Cool pics!!


----------



## RocK (Oct 21, 2004)

The Red Racer said:


> Holy crap! That R33 looks so much cooler with the R34 spoiler!


searching high and low for this spoiler. where can i get 1 just like that. pls hook me up. thanks..


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

...."photobucket - bandwidth exceeded" 

can't see the pics!


----------



## RocK (Oct 21, 2004)

lucky i saved the pics


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

My bandwidth has been abused this month, sorry guys 

Its an R34 normal blade, but with Mines carbon uprights and the top adjustable blade at the back is also a Mines carbon one


----------



## RocK (Oct 21, 2004)

how did u get the trunk flat?


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Is the trunk the boot? lol

If so, the low lip spolier has recesses for the spoiler upright bits that they sit in (if that makes sense?)

I'll try & get a close up picture, will have to be on a phone camera though, the lead for my digicam is missing!


----------



## RocK (Oct 21, 2004)

hehe i mean the boot.

hmm dont really get it. it be a great help if u got more pics. phone cam will do just fine bro.

thanks -C-


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Pics below!

Hope its a bit clearer what I meant now lol


----------



## RocK (Oct 21, 2004)

very clear now. too bad it got to be cut that way. no going back.

if i remember, i seen a fiber boot flat style in some japs mags. i guess that and the R34 wings will look fine. i'll post if i find it.

Big thanks -C- for your time and help. your R33 is still the smartest looking i seen so far. 

PS. sell me your rims pls..


----------

